# Chọn Thiết Bị Vệ Sinh Sen Vòi Chuẩn Như Chuyên Gia tại Tp.HCM



## luxtatbvs (18 Tháng năm 2021)

Cách chọn vòi chậu Lavabo, vòi rửa bát, vòi hoa sen tắm, sen cây LUXTA chuẩn như chuyên gia!​ 

*






Sen vòi LUXTA*​

Trên thị trường hiện nay, có rất nhiều mẫu sản phẩm và tiêu chí chọn lựa sản phẩm khách nhau, qua nhiều thông tin, khi chọn mua bộ sen vòi LUXTA cho phòng tắm hay vòi rửa bát cho nhà bếp, các bạn cần quan tâm đến các tiêu chí dưới đây, hãy cùng LUXTA tìm hiểu nhé!

*1/ Lựa chọn theo thương hiệu sen vòi đang được ưa chuộng trên thị trường*

Thương hiệu sen vòi LUXTA là thiết bị vệ sinh mang thương hiệu Việt. Được thành lập và phát triển vào năm 2005. Cùng với sự kết hợp của đội ngũ kỹ sư đến từ Ý và dây truyền sản xuất của Hàn Quốc, thương hiệu thiết bị vệ sinh LUXTA đã cho ra những sản phẩm chất lượng, đảm bảo an toàn sức khoẻ cho người tiêu dùng và đã nhận được chứng chỉ 

*2/ Lựa chọn theo kiểu dáng, kích thước sen vòi D&K để phù hợp với không gian phòng tắm hay nhà bếp*

Trước hết, cần xác định phòng tắm của bạn rộng hay hẹp để có kế hoạch tốt nhất chọn vòi hoa sen. Phòng tắm có không gian nhỏ, bạn nên chọn sen vòi treo tường sẽ phù hợp. Một lưu ý khác là khi mua vòi sen LUXTA là áp lực nước phải đủ mạnh. Hầu hết các gia đình hiện nay đều có bể chứa nước ở tầng cao. Tùy thuộc vào mức áp lực nước, khách hàng có thể chọn các sản phẩm khác nhau.

*3/ Hãy chọn sản phẩm sen vòi LUXTA có chất liệu an toàn, có độ bền vững cao*

Khi lựa chọn sen vòi LUXTA, người tiêu dùng nên chú ý đến một số chỉ tiêu như mặt tráng Crom-NIken, chất liệu cấu tạo. Việc lựa chọn chất liệu là rất quan trọng vì nó ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến sức khỏe người dùng.

Sen vòi LUXTA được sản xuất với thành phần chính là Đồng HPP đạt tiêu chuẩn Đồng Châu Âu 59-1 tỷ lệ Đồng trong sản phẩm đạt đến 59,8%.

Sử dụng công nghệ sạch đảm bảo về vệ sinh môi trường với hàm lượng Chì ở dưới mức cho phép là 1,42% (Mức cho phép là 1,5%). Lõi sen được sản xuất trên dây chuyền tự động với chất liệu là Sứ Ceramic siêu bền đạt 700.000 lượt gật tương đương tuổi thọ đạt 40 năm cho một gia đình sử dụng.

*4/ Lựa chọn giá sen vòi LUXTA phù hợp với túi tiền*

Tùy thuộc vào chi phí bạn bỏ ra để chọn đúng dòng sản phẩm đáp ứng phù hợp nhu cầu sử dụng.

Giá của sen vòi LUXTA phần lớn được xác định bởi các chức năng và tiện ích của dòng sản phẩm. Nếu bạn cần sử dụng vòi hoa sen cảm ứng, vòi sen mát xa, chi phí sẽ cao hơn so với mua vòi sen lạnh hoặc bán tự động.

*5/ Lựa chọn sen vòi LUXTA theo công nghệ/ chức năng sản phẩm*

Mỗi công nghệ của các hãng sản xuất đưa ra đều có những ưu điểm riêng, người tiêu dùng nên tìm hiểu kỹ về công nghệ tương thích với nhu cầu sử dụng để lựa chọn phù hợp. Sen vòi Toto nổi bật bởi sở hữu các chức năng như water pilla, gyrostream, arial pulse … sen vòi LUXTA sở hữu chức năng tiết kiệm nước, có khả năng chịu áp lực nước cao,…Ngoài ra, trên thị trường có các loại vòi phun khác nhau như vòi phun cung cấp dòng nước mạnh, dòng nước nhỏ nhẹ nhàng, vòi phun rộng truyền thống cung cấp độ phủ lớn, loại phun mát-xa mạnh… giúp bạn có thêm nhiều lựa chọn.


*




*​*Sen vòi LUXTA*


Các bạn đang muốn sở hữu các loại sản phẩm sen vòi, sen cây, voi lavabo LUXTA nhưng chưa biết nên coi và tham khảo sản phẩm ở đâu? Hãy đến ngay showroom thiết bị vệ sinh LUXTA tại 569-571 Luỹ Bán Bích, P. Hoà Thạnh, Q.Tân Phú, Tp.Hồ Chí Minh để xem và trải nghiệm các sản phẩm của LUXTA nhé!

======================================

Chi tiết xin liên hệ:

✳ SEN VÒI LUXTA

✳ Địa chỉ: Showroom Luxta 569-571 Luỹ Bán Bích, P.Hoà Thạnh, Q.Tân Phú, TP.HCM

✳ Địa chỉ: 188/10 Lê Văn Quới, P. Bình Hưng Hòa, Q. Bình Tân

✳ Điện thoại / Zalo:

- Sale 01: 0703573639 - Mr.Khoa

- Sale 02: 0776639188 - Mr.Bảo

✳ Fanpage Facebook: senvoichinhhang


----------

